# Visa Run between now and 4th May



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I need to do a visa run within the next 10 days. I was wondering if anyone else was planning one in this time? I will obviously help towards fuel etc.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Anthony, I need to do a visa run Monday May 2nd, I usually post a few days before and try and catch a lift with someone however if not I will rent a car and we can just share the cost if you want? Mark


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh, that wud be good, thanks. Let me know if u do find a lift though, and vice versa obviously. Do you go on 30 days or wait until 39?
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes will do mate... I usually go on or around 30 days as they can be a bit unpredictable on the border!


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Can I join as well?*

Hi Anthony and Mark,

I also need to do a visa run. Can I join you guys? I've already over stayed my 30 days, so I need to go earlier than later. Let me know what your plans are. 

Cheers,
Tori


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Tori

Yes of course you can join us, no problem. As it stands we will be going this coming monday 2nd May. I'm going to hire a car and we will aim to leave about 9am so we're back for the afternoon. If we can get 1 more then we have a full house! I will let you all know the details where to meet. etc this weekend. Will be leaving from JBR. Thanks, Mark


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I didn't realize you were planning to go in the morning. I work 8-5.30 so would have to be either the weekend or evening.
Doesn't matter, I can try and find someone else to go with. I'v also overstayed my 30 days so would be preferable to go earlier anyway as well.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Evening is fine with me, whenever is convenient for all of us, no probs with that...


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Evening is fine with me, whenever is convenient for all of us, no probs with that...


Oh right, thanks. Thought you could only do mornings. The 2nd will be my 37th day, so should still be ok. Also, is there any chance we could change it to Sunday? I have a prior engagement every Monday evening, but can cancel if necessary.
Thanks again, Anthony.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunday evening it is then! I work freelance so am pretty flexible with my time. How does that sound to you Tori?


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

*One more possible!*

Hi there guys - I may be able to join you - if Im told I need to! Am still not clear on whether ill have to exit to change status, once I have more info will give you a shout... is your plan for Sunday evening?
Regards


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep sunday evening leaving between 6-7 I'd say. Will confirm meeting time and place later in the week.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello

Will be doing a visa run tomorrow 27/4 late afternoon / early evening.


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunday sounds good to me. Should we exchange numbers via email perhaps? See you all then!


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

What time are you leaving and from where? Still room for one person to come?



bigbaddom said:


> Hello
> 
> Will be doing a visa run tomorrow 27/4 late afternoon / early evening.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

azul1213 said:


> What time are you leaving and from where? Still room for one person to come?


Hi will be leaving from JBR but can divert a bit to pick people up. will aim to leave around six and should be back by 9ish


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds great. Where in JBR will you be leaving from? 



bigbaddom said:


> Hi will be leaving from JBR but can divert a bit to pick people up. will aim to leave around six and should be back by 9ish


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Will pick you up from anywhere you want in JBR 




azul1213 said:


> Sounds great. Where in JBR will you be leaving from?


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok if you pick me up in front of the Movenpick? Here's my mobile number [SNIP]



bigbaddom said:


> Hi Will pick you up from anywhere you want in JBR


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

ok will see you there around 6pm 



azul1213 said:


> Ok if you pick me up in front of the Movenpick? Here's my mobile number [SNIP]


----------



## azul1213 (Apr 26, 2011)

Fantastic. Thanks 



bigbaddom said:


> ok will see you there around 6pm


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, is there still space for one more? As I mentioned, I'm already into my 30 days so I think it would be better to go sooner rather than later.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

azul1213 said:


> Fantastic. Thanks


Hey guys - first time im doing this and hopefully the only time! im coming from ajman, carless at the mo, is there a convenient place to pickup near Deira? Thats where the bus station is... id like to come today too if poss!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

ok im all confused with where we are all at! Does anyone still want to do a visa run on Sunday evening as originally discussed? Let me know as i need to organise a car today, thanks, Mark.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, i went last night. Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## lo0py_loz (May 26, 2009)

webmongaz said:


> ok im all confused with where we are all at! Does anyone still want to do a visa run on Sunday evening as originally discussed? Let me know as i need to organise a car today, thanks, Mark.


I need to do an emergency visa run *today* if anyone is going. Mark would you be able to go today instead of Sunday?

I'm very flexible with times, but my 40 day limit expires today.

James


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi James, really sorry but I have work commitments this week so I can't help. Hopefully someone will see your post and be able to help. Good luck, Mark.


----------



## lo0py_loz (May 26, 2009)

webmongaz said:


> Hi James, really sorry but I have work commitments this week so I can't help. Hopefully someone will see your post and be able to help. Good luck, Mark.


Thanks for letting me know Mark. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Any room for one more?*

for visa run i mean


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes for sure... I can do Sunday evening or Monday morning depending on your availability and any others that want to join. Let me know, Mark.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> ok im all confused with where we are all at! Does anyone still want to do a visa run on Sunday evening as originally discussed? Let me know as i need to organise a car today, thanks, Mark.


hi mark - went last night also, was a lot quicker and easier than i expected - thanks to the help from some veterans in our group!


----------



## sweetp (Apr 30, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> ok im all confused with where we are all at! Does anyone still want to do a visa run on Sunday evening as originally discussed? Let me know as i need to organise a car today, thanks, Mark.


Hi, I need to do a visa run by Mon, 2 May, cant drive but am happy to share costs, I am coming up for the 40 day mark. I usually do the RAK run, as I know that they allow the 10 day grace period. Not sure if the Hatta border post do the grace thing. Let me know if u r going and if you have space for an extra. I can do anytime and am near the Big Flag Pole, Al Diyafa St. If I dont hear from you this evening, i will probably have to make a plan to get there tomorrow morning sometime. Sorry about the late response, but have only just seen your message - my original lift has fallen through.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

sweetp said:


> Hi, I need to do a visa run by Mon, 2 May, cant drive but am happy to share costs, I am coming up for the 40 day mark. I usually do the RAK run, as I know that they allow the 10 day grace period. Not sure if the Hatta border post do the grace thing. Let me know if u r going and if you have space for an extra. I can do anytime and am near the Big Flag Pole, Al Diyafa St. If I dont hear from you this evening, i will probably have to make a plan to get there tomorrow morning sometime. Sorry about the late response, but have only just seen your message - my original lift has fallen through.


Hi there, Yeah I still need to do one but im only just over my 30 days so not desperate yet. Im more than happy to do one tomorrow and share costs etc but it all depends if I can hire at car at such short notice. I have also posted another thread on here just asking if anyone is going over the next few days and if I can tag along but not had any hits yet! I always do the Hatta run and never had any issues on the 10 day grace period. Not familiar with the RAK run. Let me see if I can sort a car out for tomorrow, will call them first thing and let you know. PS where is the Big Flag Pole, Al Diyafa St exactly? Im located in the marina FYI. Mark


----------



## sweetp (Apr 30, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Hi there, Yeah I still need to do one but im only just over my 30 days so not desperate yet. Im more than happy to do one tomorrow and share costs etc but it all depends if I can hire at car at such short notice. I have also posted another thread on here just asking if anyone is going over the next few days and if I can tag along but not had any hits yet! I always do the Hatta run and never had any issues on the 10 day grace period. Not familiar with the RAK run. Let me see if I can sort a car out for tomorrow, will call them first thing and let you know. PS where is the Big Flag Pole, Al Diyafa St exactly? Im located in the marina FYI. Mark


Thanks for the response. Good to know about Hatta being an option for the 40 day run. Al Diyafa St is at the far end of Jumeira Beach Rd, by the Docks. let me know tomorrow morning if you can hire a car, and what the costs will be (bit short as I have not worked for a while). I do have a mate who can take me tomorrow evening if i am in dire straits, but dont like to impose uneccessarily, so thought I would look for someone who also has to do the run.


----------

